# What's driving Brexit?



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

From here it looks like it's the Duke of Edinburgh!
























(Joke from the fringe)


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

Here we go again.

[smiley=end.gif]


----------



## danniz (Sep 17, 2019)




----------

